
Sharethebus becomes Bus.com and raises $5M for event shuttle management - mstats
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/05/sharethebus-becomes-bus-com-and-raises-5m-for-event-shuttle-management/
======
loceng
I personally feel they should keep the sharethebus.com brand.

The opening of the TechCrunch article states "It’s actually a pretty great
URL: Bus.com. It’s also a much better brand identity than Sharethebus ..." \-
however they don't say why it is a much better brand identity.

Simply being a 3-letter domain doesn't make for a better brand identity. They
have traction and funding, so it they may not see much of an impact because it
is still a utility... but how would you react to seeing a promotion relating
to a festival talking about "Bus.com" or "Sharethebus.com" \- which one gives
you a feeling of something more than a utility?

~~~
icantdrive55
After the free expose on HN, I like the three letter domain.

Didn't know a bit about the company until now.

I do wonder what they paid for the domain? I could almost picture the
negotiations, 'Hay--because of Google, the price of three letter domains just
arn't worth what they once were. So--here's--$50,000?'.

I love the picture in the article. So wholesome. Where I live, these busses
are rented out by rich kids. They party heavily on them. Which is better than
the way I partied. Driving around with a jug of wine on the back of a mustang
that didn't have a front bumper, nor grill. I just got lucky so many Friday
nights.

~~~
kysebo
haha - yes, our service is generally pretty wholesome. Sounds like you had an
interesting experience with buses growing up.

Where were you raised?

Certainly, the value of the domain was part of the conversation, but generally
domain brokers still push the value of TLDs like this (obviously to their
benefit).

------
kysebo
Hey guys, I'm one of two founders of Bus.com. Thanks for discussing our
service. I'm happy to answer any questions.

------
bhahn
> Bus.com is the destination you’d expect to head to for what the company
> does...

Is the writing quality of techcrunch articles normally this poor?

~~~
stagbeetle
TechCrunch is pop-tech.

The majority of articles (maybe even all of them) are short and easy to
digest.

------
notliketherest
1620 per bus day from Palo Alto to Napa. That is so expensive!

~~~
jdavis703
Same, mine came to about $900/seat. I'm assuming this service must be targeted
to short-haul routes (e.g. a parking lot a few miles away from your own event
at a parking constrained location). They really should explain what exactly
costs so much in the quote and perhaps not even show such high rates and
explain they need to contact you in person.

~~~
kysebo
Hey! Something about this doesn't seem right. I checked our system and
couldn't find anything resembling this. I'd be happy to look into it if you
can provide me with more info.

